# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can you drink injectable steroids

## bibi

I am a new user and have a few questions re someone who hates tablets and needles. Is there any liquid steroids which can be ingested within a drink?

Alternatively, what would happen if you consumed injectable steroids orally - would this be effective but just slower release into the body?

Am researching and learning for a few friends who want to make it in football but need to get that extra performance off season.

----------


## Dukkit

another one of these questions... seriously ppl. just use the search button.


NO.

----------


## Pac Man

Uhm, there are oral steroids . I certainly wouldn't want to drink an injectable, it's a completely different delivery and could seriously **** you up.

----------


## NATE0406

injectables wont make it through the first pass of the liver. that is the reason that you can not drink injectables.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Uhm, there are oral steroids . I certainly wouldn't want to drink an injectable, *it's a completely different delivery and could seriously **** you up.*


Care to tell us why?

----------


## Pac Man

Delivery method is different, the only 'steroid ' I can think of that can be ingested/injected would be winstrol , because the injectable version is the same as the ingestible.
If you drink something like Test E, it's just going to pass through you with very little absorption. I guess in the long run it wouldn't be much worse than orals but eh, I'd rather save my liver for something else

----------


## GGallin

Quit being a ***** and do some research and inject. Its not that bad!

----------


## GGallin

Its like the people that come into my job. They want vitamins but dont wanna take pills. Its like I want to get buff but I dont want to work out or eat protein. It just does not work.

----------


## spywizard

inmy signature are links that will answer your question..

----------


## Romme1

You can drink injectable steroids like Winstrol , but that is only because of the 17-aa connection on the molecule. The half time is the same.

But 17-aa connection on the molecule, is the reason that it is livertoxic. But the 17-aa connection is neccesary. 

Buttomline, no gain at all because the injectablesteroids still will have to pass the liver, like oral steroids .

----------


## T_Own

half life* ^^

as everyone said, unless its been alkylated or methylated or some other form of change, your liver would just break it down before it can pass into your blood and actually help at all.

----------


## getbig32

ah..........(screams because of this being asked tooo many times)

----------


## tripmachine

yes you can but they won't work .... drink up

----------


## burnin69

lol the winstrol tastes like shi t anyways, just stick to the safe way and stick yourself!

----------


## Batlin MD

In a nutshell....

If the steroid is not made into a pill, your stomach acids (hydrochloric acid) will denature the molecular structure of the compound. The stomach has a pH of about 1.0-2.0, very acidic. I wouldn't say that drinking 1-2ml of steroids would not hurt you but you would definately be wasting it.

The pill form of say Dbol for example is coated so they make it passed the stomach and is broken down (digested) in the small intestine, which then makes a pass through the liver for filtering etc...

Bat

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Delivery method is different, the only 'steroid ' I can think of that can be ingested/injected would be winstrol , because the injectable version is the same as the ingestible.
> If you drink something like Test E, it's just going to pass through you with very little absorption. I guess in the long run it wouldn't be much worse than orals but eh, I'd rather save my liver for something else


Well youre wrong again. There are plenty of anabolic compounds that you can inject as well as administer orally. Ever hear of primo? Did you know you can inject dbol ?..or any other "oral?" Its only chemistry. Also, can you please comment further on how drinking a compound such as EQ is going to be hepatoxic? Thanks.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> In a nutshell....
> 
> *If the steroid is not made into a pill, your stomach acids (hydrochloric acid) will denature the molecular structure of the compound*. The stomach has a pH of about 1.0-2.0, very acidic. I wouldn't say that drinking 1-2ml of steroids would not hurt you but you would definately be wasting it.
> 
> *The pill form of say Dbol for example is coated so they make it passed the stomach and is broken down (digested) in the small intestine*, which then makes a pass through the liver for filtering etc...
> 
> Bat


Total BS!!!!

So IF dbol is not coated in pill form, then what???? What about mixing dbol with everclear and drinking it? Come on people, quit making crap up!!!

What is up with this thread????

----------


## Batlin MD

> Total BS!!!!
> 
> So IF dbol is not coated in pill form, then what???? What about mixing dbol with everclear and drinking it? Come on people, quit making crap up!!!
> 
> What is up with this thread????


Really? Then why inject any gear you buy? Go ahead and drink it up then.

Listen, do you think that the dbol you take orally is 100% pure dbol compound? It is in a solution, usually mixed with alcohol and water or possible sugar and water. This dbol solution allows passage through the HCl in the stomach. dbol, win and a few other can be mixed and ingested this way and still hit liver.

The original question to this post was that, can INJECTIBLE STEROIDS be taken orally. A mixture of injectible test and oil in the stomach will not hold up as well as the ORAL version of dbol in liquid or pill form. If it doesn't matter then you are also saying that you would inject the oral dbol? go for it.

Good luck.
Bat

----------


## V-TEC E8TER

also wanted to add that the absorption rate for drinking a injectable is around 30% so if you drink 100mg worth of winny, you are only getting around 30mg in the body. Seems like a big waste to me ..

----------


## jstraw428

They have injectable dbol , that is also safe to drink......i think it is reforveit or something like that............

----------


## bmg

heres to testosterone ... cheers!

----------


## Romme1

> also wanted to add that the absorption rate for drinking a injectable is around 30% so if you drink 100mg worth of winny, you are only getting around 30mg in the body. Seems like a big waste to me ..


 :Liar:

----------


## mick86

> In a nutshell....
> 
> If the steroid is not made into a pill, your stomach acids (hydrochloric acid) will denature the molecular structure of the compound. The stomach has a pH of about 1.0-2.0, very acidic. I wouldn't say that drinking 1-2ml of steroids would not hurt you but you would definately be wasting it.
> 
> The pill form of say Dbol for example is coated so they make it passed the stomach and is broken down (digested) in the small intestine, which then makes a pass through the liver for filtering etc...
> 
> Bat


If thats so then how do the d-bol capsules I have been taking work? The capsule is just standard gelatin like you can buy at pharmacy's, they definitely do not pass through my stomach undissolved.

Anyway I prefer to inject my steroids, but then collect my urine and drink that in the hopes that some of the injected compounds will be passed in my urine. I have gotten very big this way and only need to use half as much gear, plus my urine tastes fantastic and has anti aging effects.

----------


## Darksyde

man this is a new low, it used to be people were just afraid of needles. now pills too? why the hell are you afraid of a pill?

----------


## Batlin MD

> If thats so then how do the d-bol capsules I have been taking work? The capsule is just standard gelatin like you can buy at pharmacy's, they definitely do not pass through my stomach undissolved.



How do you know the pill does not pass through undissolved? For the most part they do pass through your stomach, in your case the dbol is a soft gel encapsulated pill usually with an enteric coating. 

_An enteric coating is a barrier applied to oral medication that controls the location in the digestive system where it is absorbed. Enteric refers to the small intestine, therefore enteric coatings prevent release of medication before it reaches the small intestine.

Most enteric coatings work by presenting a surface that is stable at the highly acidic pH found in the stomach, but breaks down rapidly at a less acidic (relatively more basic) pH. For example, they will not dissolve in the acidic juices of the stomach (pH ~3), but they will in the higher pH (above pH 5.5) environment present in the small intestine. Materials used for enteric coatings include fatty acids, waxes, and shellac._

The job of the stomach is break things down into their smaller parts, especially protein. All things aside, the original post was can you drink injectible steroids ? yes. will they work? not really. Can you add stuff to them so they will work? sorta. People claim Everclear will work, but imo everclear is friggin gasoline. I wouldn't want to risk drinking that stuff for 10-12 weeks. I know some people drink it all the time for a buzz much like moonshine, thats great, but I'd rather do what I can to take good care of my body. 

If something is labeled as injectible, then its prolly best to inject it. If its oral, its prolly best to drink it. If the compound is both, then choose whats best for you. But why try to do something thats not recommended, just because it might work?

Bat

----------


## mick86

> How do you know the pill does not pass through undissolved? For the most part they do pass through your stomach, in your case the dbol is a soft gel encapsulated pill usually with an enteric coating. 
> 
> _An enteric coating is a barrier applied to oral medication that controls the location in the digestive system where it is absorbed. Enteric refers to the small intestine, therefore enteric coatings prevent release of medication before it reaches the small intestine.
> 
> Most enteric coatings work by presenting a surface that is stable at the highly acidic pH found in the stomach, but breaks down rapidly at a less acidic (relatively more basic) pH. For example, they will not dissolve in the acidic juices of the stomach (pH ~3), but they will in the higher pH (above pH 5.5) environment present in the small intestine. Materials used for enteric coatings include fatty acids, waxes, and shellac._
> 
> The job of the stomach is break things down into their smaller parts, especially protein. All things aside, the original post was can you drink injectible steroids ? yes. will they work? not really. Can you add stuff to them so they will work? sorta. People claim Everclear will work, but imo everclear is friggin gasoline. I wouldn't want to risk drinking that stuff for 10-12 weeks. I know some people drink it all the time for a buzz much like moonshine, thats great, but I'd rather do what I can to take good care of my body. 
> 
> If something is labeled as injectible, then its prolly best to inject it. If its oral, its prolly best to drink it. If the compound is both, then choose whats best for you. But why try to do something thats not recommended, just because it might work?
> ...


You seem to know a lot more on the subject than me, perhaps you are right and they do pass through undissolved. Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Kratos

omg, the bullshit is getting deep in this thread

batlin (not) MD, fyi enteric coatings are used to eliminate irritation to the stomach with drugs such as asprin, and for reasons of absorbition only apply to acid unstable drugs, all grouped azoles I think.

Everclear is mainly used as the solvent to keep dosage consistant.

----------


## RAM2500

Do a search on 17AA

----------


## FirstTimeRage

lol :7up:

----------


## OpusX

think about it. You're asking if you can DRINK INJECTABLES, isn't that about like asking can you inject orals? I think there's a reason they call them INJECTABLES...

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## KatsMeow

:Haha:

----------


## neverenuff21

> Total BS!!!!
> 
> So IF dbol is not coated in pill form, then what???? What about mixing dbol with everclear and drinking it? Come on people, quit making crap up!!!
> 
> What is up with this thread????


Haha! I feel your pain!

----------


## ArkansasAlex

Ha, another one of these threads. Just like everyone else said, if it is meant to be injected, then that is what you need to do with it. If you cant take pills, then you have issues, just nut up! But there use to be an UGL that didnt have a pill press, so he made all of his orals in liquid form (like dbol , anadrol , winstrol , and a few others). You just mixed them with juice, or whatever you wanted, and drank them. I don't know if he is still around, and please dont message me asking for his contact info, I won't give it out.

Good luck, hope you figure it all out
-Alex

----------


## one8nine

> half life* ^^
> 
> as everyone said, unless its been alkylated or methylated or some other form of change, your liver would just break it down before it can pass into your blood and actually help at all.


actually its the active life

half life referrers to radioactive materials 


i read an article earlier that said 60mg of an esterfied hormone ingested is as effective as 7mg of an esterfied hormone injected

----------


## one8nine

damn it this thread is months old

----------


## DSM4Life

> Ha, another one of these threads. Just like everyone else said, if it is meant to be injected, then that is what you need to do with it. If you cant take pills, then you have issues, just nut up! But there use to be an UGL that didnt have a pill press, so he made all of his orals in liquid form (like dbol , anadrol , winstrol , and a few others). You just mixed them with juice, or whatever you wanted, and drank them. I don't know if he is still around, and please dont message me asking for his contact info, I won't give it out.
> 
> Good luck, hope you figure it all out
> -Alex

----------


## pyrothehitman

u should inject it into ur tonge...have the best of both worlds...lol

----------


## one8nine

> In a nutshell....
> 
> If the steroid is not made into a pill, your stomach acids (hydrochloric acid) will denature the molecular structure of the compound. The stomach has a pH of about 1.0-2.0, very acidic. I wouldn't say that drinking 1-2ml of steroids would not hurt you but you would definately be wasting it.
> 
> The pill form of say Dbol for example is coated so they make it passed the stomach and is broken down (digested) in the small intestine, which then makes a pass through the liver for filtering etc...
> 
> Bat


haha
hall of shame
coating? try 17th position alpha alkilization

----------


## one8nine

> also wanted to add that the absorption rate for drinking a injectable is around 30% so if you drink 100mg worth of winny, you are only getting around 30mg in the body. Seems like a big waste to me ..


wtf???
where do these people come from

----------


## Phate

> wtf???
> where do these people come from


i hear ya, time for the  :0lamo:  button

----------


## one8nine

> You can drink injectable steroids like Winstrol , but that is only because of the 17-aa connection on the molecule. The half time is the same.
> 
> But 17-aa connection on the molecule, is the reason that it is livertoxic. But the 17-aa connection is neccesary. 
> 
> Buttomline, no gain at all because the injectablesteroids still will have to pass the liver, like oral steroids.


connection???
17aa is changing the 17th position of a steroid from a carbon to a double hydrogen

----------


## MuscleScience

You can drink injectable steroids but most of the compound will be enzymatically altered by something called "first pass effect," Any compound that is absorbed through the intestines is transfered to the portal vein and transported to the liver. Steroids that are not protected with some sort of chemical alteration will be destroyed upon the first pass through the liver. Now not all of the compound will be destroyed on the first pass but a large percentage of it will. 

One other advantage to injectable compounds is that when injected IM the muscle serves as a depot for slow release of the compound. When an injectable is deposited in the muscle the oil is absorbed away leaving the compound causing it to percipitate out of solution and it will stay in the muscle slowly being absorbed. 

Orals on the other hand can be injected if sterile. It doesnt matter if they are in liquid or capsule form a capsule is usually used as a delivery method so that it can be easily administered.

----------


## bladerunner9

> 


Yeah this is how you look when you do not find answer even while searching.  :1laugh:

----------


## nickbcd

Its a pretty silly question, yes you can but it will most likely not give you an advantageous affect as stated above. ( depending on the steroid )

----------


## whitelinecrime

I know this thread is ancient but if you want to stop damage to your steroids by stomach acid you could take Lansoprazole with your cycle and stop acid damage period  :Drool:

----------


## orbitz21

No you can not!

----------


## whitelinecrime

Google Lansoprazole

----------


## try2cut

NO you cant drink it. If the steroid is suspended in oil . that oil will eventually pass through you and you will poop and pee out the steroid(or most of it). one known exception= Winny can work because it is methylated and suspended in water. It is possible for it to get passes to the liver via the stomach.

----------


## crazy mike

> NO you cant drink it. If the steroid is suspended in oil . that oil will eventually pass through you and you will poop and pee out the steroid(or most of it). one known exception= Winny can work because it is methylated and suspended in water. It is possible for it to get passes to the liver via the stomach.


Might as well throw it, the Winni. Just my opinion. ....crazy mike

----------


## MR10X

Everything you eat or drink passes through your liver,it filters your blood.When you are in your mothers uterus you are connected to her liver by the umbilical cord which has 2 veins in it,one carrying blood to your liver and one carrying it from your liver.....We are connected together by our livers.If you drink injectable steroids which are usually some kind of vegtable oil it would be processed by your digestive track and inter your blood stream and go directly to your liver and be destroyed with no ill effects. The exception is winstrol injectable......

----------


## newbie2juice

Response to using injectables orally. 
Easy guy's. Im new to this forum and steroids as you can tell by my username. I've been injecting 600mgs enanthate per week and I've only just finished the first week. I thought I'd reply to this post tho because last night I sucked the last few drops out of the syringe and let it sit on my toungue and only like half hour later my heart started beating really fast and I pretty much felt invincible. I did double my normal reps with 16kg. This could be just because my injections had properly kicked in by that time, but it really felt like the tiny amount that I'd put on my toungue was the culprit. 
I know that it's almost impossible for most injectables to function orally but the toungue absorbs everything and puts it right into your system.
im gonna try it again tonight. I'll let you guys know what happens.

----------


## newbie2juice

Response to using injectables orally. 
Easy guy's. Im new to this forum and steroids as you can tell by my username. I've been injecting 600mgs enanthate per week and I've only just finished the first week. I thought I'd reply to this post tho because last night I sucked the last few drops out of the syringe and let it sit on my toungue and only like half hour later my heart started beating really fast and I pretty much felt invincible. I did double my normal reps with 16kg. This could be just because my injections had properly kicked in by that time, but it really felt like the tiny amount that I'd put on my toungue was the culprit. 
I know that it's almost impossible for most injectables to function orally but the toungue absorbs everything and puts it right into your system.
im gonna try it again tonight. I'll let you guys know what happens.

----------


## EquilibriumZ

> Response to using injectables orally. Easy guy's. Im new to this forum and steroids as you can tell by my username. I've been injecting 600mgs enanthate per week and I've only just finished the first week. I thought I'd reply to this post tho because last night I sucked the last few drops out of the syringe and let it sit on my toungue and only like half hour later my heart started beating really fast and I pretty much felt invincible. I did double my normal reps with 16kg. This could be just because my injections had properly kicked in by that time, but it really felt like the tiny amount that I'd put on my toungue was the culprit. I know that it's almost impossible for most injectables to function orally but the toungue absorbs everything and puts it right into your system. im gonna try it again tonight. I'll let you guys know what happens.


Lol no, that's placebo. When u swallow it, your liver and stomach will destroy it before it gets absorbed

----------


## lovbyts

7 year old thread.
Newbie bumped it 2 years ago and another newbie bumped it today.  :Chairshot:

----------

